# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Spencer Kobren Interviews Dr. Gary Hitzig - The Pioneer In Using ACell MatriStem For

## tbtadmin

Hopes are high for the use of ACells MatriStem in the world of hair restoration, but hair loss sufferers need to understand that effective results are both user and protocol dependant. Only time will tell which physicians are utilizing these experimental techniques effectively, and as many of you know, recent history has already shown that [...]

More...

----------


## Crystal dagger

Well, Hitzig's claim that you can achieve scarless healing with ACell if you use it the way he described while treating facial scars is very interesting to me.

I have a facial scar myself, due to an accident and the continueing developments the field of regenerative medicine have caught my eye a while back when a European dermatologist posted something on a message board about stem cells. Since then, I've been reading a lot about various treatments and I've talked to a few doctors...and so far I haven't come across anyone who told me scarless healing can be achieved at this point in time.

There's Juvista coming out fairly soon which is a scar prevention drug but this doesn't appear to prevent scarring from occurring 100%. It only seems to improve the appearance of scars to a large extent but it doesn't seem to make the regeneration of skin possible.

If ACell can do this, however, then that would be great. But...I'm somewhat skeptical. Esther Middelkoop, a Dutch researcher on scar revision, states that scarless healing can't be achieved (yet) using ECMs and she's somewhat of an "authority" on scars treatments. Having said that I don't know if she has the amount of experience with ACell that Hitzig has...

I also posted photographs on this forum of someone who used ACell a while back and he didn't report scarless healing. But he kept it moist with a hydrogel dressing, used the sheets instead of the powder, applied new ECM sheets every couple of days, used sterile saline, and cleaned the wound before applying new sheets...so he didn't quite used the protocol Hitzig described.

Anyway, just thinking out loud. This is all very interesting and I'll keep following further developments.

Kind regards,
Crystal dagger

----------

